
Can I sell my instagram handle? - r0fl
I have an Instagram username from October 2010 that I have been actively using.<p>It is 4 letters long with a repeating vowel. For example: GABA<p>Throughout the years I’ve had numerous people ask for the account via Instagram. I’ve had offers from $500-1000 that seemed serious and a couple in the $10,000 range that felt like phishing scams so I blocked those accounts.<p>It’s a personal account. I don’t sell anything from the account nor do I plan to. There are multiple companies in multiple different business streams with the same 4 letters as their name.<p>I’ve had at least 500 attempts to reset my password in the last 9 years!<p>Eventually someone will hack into my account or will get a lawyer to somehow sue me or a username troll will take over my account (like that guy who posted here who took over all those inactive accounts).<p>What are my options? Is there a marketplace to sell accounts?<p>Is there anyway to reach someone at Instagram and have my account linked to me in case I get hacked? I’ve tried to get my account verified but it’s not a popular account and I’m not a famous person so no luck with that yet.<p>Any input is highly appreciated!
======
slater
[https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511](https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511)

"You can't attempt to buy, sell, or transfer any aspect of your account
(including your username) or solicit, collect, or use login credentials or
badges of other users"

~~~
r0fl
Yes I understand that. But surely usernames must change hands regularly.

~~~
pseudolus
Shan gao, huangdi yuan - The Mountains are High and the Emperor is Far Away.

~~~
r0fl
There must be a way to get a hold of the emperor if you try hard enough.

